# Fluidmaster Click-Seal Toilet Connector



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Does anyone use these?

The Fluidmaster 3/8 in. x 7/8 in. x 12 in. Stainless-Steel Click-Seal Toilet Connector features durable braided stainless-steel construction that remains flexible for easy installation.

Braided stainless-steel construction offers durability
Extra-long stainless ferrules with double-radial crimps provide added security
Click-Seal nut provides an audible “click” to ensure a sealed connection without over tightening
Maximum pressure of 1,500 psi
NSF-approved polymer core resists chlorine and chloramines
Maintains flexibility for easy installation
Ready to install with no need for cutting or flaring
MFG Brand Name : Fluidmaster
MFG Model # : B1T12CS
MFG Part # : B1T12CS

*Assembled Depth (in.) *: 1 in
*Assembled Height (in.) *: 12 in
*Assembled Width (in.) *: 1 in
*Color/Finish Family *: Stainless steel
*Depth (in) *: 1.5 in
*Fitting material *: Brass
*Height (in) *: 12 in
*Inlet Size *: 3/8 In.
*Item Package Type *: No Package
*Item Weight *: .26 lb
*Manufacturer Warranty *: 5 Years
*Maximum Pressure *: 1500 psi 
*NSF Listed *: Yes
*Outlet Size *: 7/8 In.
*Plumbing Part Type *: Supply Line
*Product Length (in.) *: 12 in
*Returnable *: 90-Day
*Tube Diameter (in.) *: .335
*Width (in) *: 1.5 in
 



 
 Zoom View 

anybody?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I use rigid supplies on all WC installations.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

If it aint broke, dont fix it......


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I use rigid supplies on all WC installations.


And what's the reason for that...?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumber patt said:


> And what's the reason for that...?


 It looks better.

I don't mind using braided supplies inside of cabinet boxes but anything that's exposed gets a plated, rigid connection.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

I usually take out any rigid supplies I see, I definitely think a braided supply is a lot stronger and much more durable, I've seen many rigid supplies blow apart, never a braided


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumber patt said:


> I usually take out any rigid supplies I see, I definitely think a braided supply is a lot stronger and much more durable, I've seen many rigid supplies blow apart, never a braided


 I've never seen a rigid supply blow out, I've seen some that are over 100 years and doing just fine -- Somehow managing to survive the transition from low pressure well systems to high pressure purveyor systems without shedding a drop -- But I have seen braided supplies unthread themselves because the installer neglected to notice that the braided portion of the supply was twisting along with the nut as they tightened the connection -- Stainless steel has a memory.

Let's not make this a 'braided vs rigid' argument.

I don't have anything against braided supplies when they're installed correctly -- I use them all the time.

I just don't use them in exposed locations.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

I haven't heard of such an animal.. What's the difference in pricing compared to a regular braided supply? Hoedepot product I suspect?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks like the solution to a problem that doesn't exist. :thumbsup:







Paul


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I wonder how long they hold 1500 psi on the hose while testing to test its tolerance. 

Me thinks they pump it up till it blows then claim that it will hold till 1500 psi, I don't see it holding for a sustained amount of time, but I could be wrong...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumber patt said:


> I usually take out any rigid supplies I see, I definitely think a braided supply is a lot stronger and much more durable, I've seen many rigid supplies blow apart, never a braided[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I bought a stick of chrome tubing last year, and scrapped out the rest of it last week.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Plumber patt said:
> 
> 
> > I usually take out any rigid supplies I see, I definitely think a braided supply is a lot stronger and much more durable, I've seen many rigid supplies blow apart, never a braided[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Protech said:


> Yeah, and leaks every time if bumped due to kinking or the top flange connections getting stressed. Rocking/rotating toilet? Guaranteed flood.


Yep! Absolutely Guaranteed.... :yes:


There was a thread on these a while ago I believe PC started it...
I think it was Contractor Magazine had a brutal on-line survey asking about these and whether plumbers would buy one...

I forget what they were offering for taking the survey but I didn't win it and it was the last survey of theirs I'll ever click on...:laughing:

I think it was set up about where the only acceptable answer was "Oh Yes I can't wait to buy these and use them."

If you didn't answer that the survey would never end....:whistling2:

*IMHO These torque limiting closet supplied are a product designed to fix a problem that doesn't exist.

At best they are a design that only a handy man would possibly have a need for and no plumber would ever find the product useful...*


----------



## FEDguy (May 19, 2010)

This reminds me of our constant putty v/s silicone conversations!:laughing:


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> Looks like the solution to a problem that doesn't exist. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats good sales.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Great memory Red. I think that was almost 2 years ago. We may have discussed it in chat, so there may not be a thread. 

The survey was a SpecPan I believe. At that time, the supply was a prototype and the design was not finalized. Unfortunately, the survey was worded in such a way that Fluidmaster would not be disappointed in the results.

The survey even asked for marketing information, i.e. name of product, tag line for product, pricing, how likely to purchase product if it came to market etc.

At the end of the survey, you could put in additional comments. Basically, I wrote what a few others have already said. It solves a problem that does not exist for the plumber.

I find it quite insulting that Fluidmaster would suggest that they are helping the professional plumber with this product. Clearly it is designed to give the H.O. / DIY'er a measure of confidence with the 'click.'

Just another example of a Manufacturer riding the fence and playing it both ways. Come out with a ProSeries, which is also sold to Maintenance men, and have your product in every big box store.

Yeah, that leaves me warm and fuzzy . . . NOT!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Great memory Red. I think that was almost 2 years ago. We may have discussed it in chat, so there may not be a thread.


Ahh maybe that was it...

I do remember our discussion...

Useless Product for sure....
We tried to tell them but they weren't listening....

Now it will be like those Watts Floodsafe supplies that we have to push out of our way to find what we are looking for.... :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh Boy!

They're Here......


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Has anyone used the PEX supply lines they are popular here. They seem to suck but I have not used them I prefer SS braided I keep a length of hard because we had a section on town with strange sized stops that would only work with strange sized lines (Thanks Home Depot). Hard lines ok for skinny HO but not the fat ones, to much rocking.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> Has anyone used the PEX supply lines they are popular here. They seem to suck but I have not used them I prefer SS braided I keep a length of hard because we had a section on town with strange sized stops that would only work with strange sized lines (Thanks Home Depot). Hard lines ok for skinny HO but not the fat ones, to much rocking.


There popular by me also but I don't trust them. I remove them whenever I see them on a call.


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

I can't believe anyone would use the pex supply lines.. how cheap can you get? 

... Ive heard the horror stories... How many poly supply lines have you seen that DIDN'T show signs of previous leakage? I'm not talking about in new houses only a couple years old either.

Hey, I guess its good for the service business 10 years from now.

*a side note* , I wonder where those fluidmasters are made. Some are from mexico, some are from china. All with different crimp styles and sometimes different gaskets. Interesting fact, We used to buy chinese supply lines, however the inside hose was goodyear rubber made here in the states. Strange how the chinese would buy our hose, only to sell it back to us?


----------

